# Affordable go fast smaller boat.



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

For your price range you need to look for a 18' bass boat. Not hard to find a used one that will go near 60 mph. Hold back 2K from your budget on purchase price to change all screws/nut/bolts/cleats and misc to stainless steel.

I know the low opinion of Bass boats on this site, but to me most are based on bass boats of days gone by not anything produced in the last 10 years. You can find some with 10" draft, run in 18", get on plane in about 3', I know it is not the float in 6" run in less than 1', get on plane in 18" you hear a lot on here.

I have often consider reworking a bass boat, but I always come back to doing more with less. Maybe it is an age thing but I just do not like consuming just because I can afford to.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Didn't someone on here have a 16 flats and bay with a 115? How fast was that? How about the same boat with a 90?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Do you really wanna do 60 in a flats boat? Seriously, mid 40's is plenty fast in a flats boat. A 15yr old flying around at 60mph in a boat, is a scary thought.


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you ever gone 60 on the water? I fished on a 24 Cape Horn w/ twin 200 hpdi's that would run 58-60mph and that was pretty scary... 

If you absolutely have to go fast, buy a wave runner... The wife and I sold our 06 seadoo for 6k, it would run mid 60s and I fished all over on that thing... 

Disclaimer: I was 21 when we bought this and didn't think it would be "fast enough"... Let me say it was plenty fast and it scared me a time or two! I would have killed my self at 15 with that thing... YMMV


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah I've been 70 before and I love it. If it was unstable I would never go that fast. And I've never driven at 70 so I don't know how that is. I just like to go fast and fish.


----------



## nchorley (May 23, 2011)

The mid 90's key west stealths we actually nice boats that could really run. You can find them in that price range no problem. But remember that style of boat is not a micro and more its a full sized flats boat. Draft will change.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok, thank you a lot for the info!


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm still in school and under the power of my parents pocket as well so that being said I'd get something reasonably priced that will do for now. Then save your money up for a while and once you have enough get that perfect boat. I was always all over my parents about getting a new boat and so far I'm about 0 for 988987588979879


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Personal attacks and related posts have been removed

Guys, That is not what this forum is about. The majority of people who come to this site are here for the quality of the content. If you feel the need to post like that it will be deleted. We are family friendly site and that includes being helpful and nice to the younger members.


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

I noticed a post I made was removed , if I affened anyone I am sorry.


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

You sure have been busy these past few days Tom.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

a Used 17' Action Craft with a 150 Pro XS Merc is what you want. Rocket Ship!


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Agreed. Actioncraft with a 150 cooks man. I did near 60 with an older merc 150 on mine. Then gas got crazy and I got a 115. Still hits 45 wide open but I do miss that speed sometimes


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Here you go, your dreamboat. 18' Dolphin with a 300 merc....might be fast enough idk...$8500

http://treasure.craigslist.org/boa/3621284650.html


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

that boat is way overloaded with hp...........................


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

That is not a 300 Pro Max. It's just a 150hp or 200hp with a Merc Alien cowl!


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That is awesome


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

How fast do you think with the 150/200/300. Whatever it is.


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

> For your price range you need to look for a 18' bass boat. Not hard to find a used one that will go near 60 mph. Hold back 2K from your budget on purchase price to change all screws/nut/bolts/cleats and misc to stainless steel.
> 
> I know the low opinion of Bass boats on this site, but to me most are based on bass boats of days gone by not anything produced in the last 10 years. You can find some with 10" draft, run in 18", get on plane in about 3', I know it is not the float in 6" run in less than 1', get on plane in 18" you hear a lot on here.
> 
> I have often consider reworking a bass boat, but I always come back to doing more with less. Maybe it is an age thing but I just do not like consuming just because I can afford to.


get a bullet bass boat, very light weight balsa core, or better yet and allison , most of them are already white,would be super easy conversion ,99 models already have center console, i just sold a 98 bullet that ran 89 with a 260 promax race engine, the same allison hull would do around low 100s


----------

